# 65 stock wheels



## wkidgto (Sep 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can locate a set of 1965 GTO stock wheels 14x6?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Check with Wheel Vintiques IIRC they offer a whole line of stock steel rims. 
IMO this would be best as the cost of some of the used stokers on the web are ridiculously priced and you never know if they are good/true/round.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! All of the original 60's GM 14 x 6 wheels had an external (code) marking. Later, sometime around '68, they also began receiving an external date code. On '65's, for 14 x 6 GTO usage, believe its an A stamped next to the valve stem. If you are trying to compete in GTOAA Concours class, the wheels are looked at, & the code will be visible if the car is equipped with poverty caps. Mention all of this, as your earlier post http://www.gtoforum.com/f92/wtb-1965-gto-stock-factory-wheels-123314/ added a little more info. Will mention, many of us have found on bulletin board sites its best to just post one Wanted Post, & occasionally update it. Some sites have a bump rule. 

On your Wanted Request, mentioned it while networking the other day to a good friend & Concours restorer who is heavy on '64-67 cars, Judges & parts. He noted, he too is looking for a few more early 14x6's for a '65, as well as some '67 "6" stamped 14x6's, all for ongoing projects. Also mentioned to another parts contact & he is ck'ing his stash. Have had the A stamped 14x6's in the past, currently have nearly 150 original A & F-body wheels in the stacks, but have a strong feeling I don't have a set of "A" stamped 14x6's. Since you are in Maryland, you might ck Ron @ Potomac Pontiacs, as he's local & has a deep stock of parts. Strike out there, feel free & post back, parts come & go.


----------

